# Easy star nut install - DIY



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

I had watched a Youtube video on this and got my own ideas on how to install a star nut WITHOUT needing to pound it in with a homemade tool, hammer or screwdriver. The star nut can be screwed into a coupling nut with a metric stud attached and then wrenched in from the opposite end, or lower arch, always under pressure at all angles. This way, it is pulled into the headtube without being banged in from different angles....it has no choice but to go in straight! All of these bits (rod & nuts) were purchased at Home Depot for under $8....that's the best part!

Parts:
12" long 1/4" threaded rod (could also be less than 12")
2 - 1/4" coupling nuts
1 - 3/4" long metric stud (both ends threaded - goes into star nut)
1 - large washer
1 - old headset spacer
Red Loctite (apply to metric stud into the 1/4" coupling nut)
3/8" wrench (tighten to pull star nut into headtube)
Slick Honey or shop grease (apply under nut or inside headtube)
Vice or clamp for your fork

See pics below for clearer description of the process...it IS easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Innovative solution. Patent it, quick!

Is that a Manitou fork I spy? I think it is... looks a lot like my Marvel Pro


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

AthleticAL said:


> Innovative solution. Patent it, quick!
> 
> Is that a Manitou fork I spy? I think it is... looks a lot like my Marvel Pro


It is indeed....a Marvel Pro 120 with the right decal to match my new frame even!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Flucod said:


> Park Tool TNS-4 Deluxe Threadless Nut Setter | Park Tool
> 
> Looks like you made a cool tool, nice. I have the Park TNS-4^^ and it goes straight every time and only takes 5 seconds tops.


Nice! I am a Park Tool fanboy also, but I needed something in a pinch so I decided to wing it on the star nut install. Once I had all the bits, I had it on in just a few minutes and still have a useable tool I can use again and again!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Flucod said:


> Park Tool TNS-4 Deluxe Threadless Nut Setter | Park Tool
> 
> Looks like you made a cool tool, nice. I have the Park TNS-4^^ and it goes straight every time and only takes 5 seconds tops.


I'll take 10 seconds for $8 all day, every day.
Nice job and write-up.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

yeah this is great I usually just tap them in but it's not the best method especially on a nice fork. this looks like a great simple and cheap method and thanks for listing all the parts. 

what is that clamp you have to hold the steerer tube?


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> yeah this is great I usually just tap them in but it's not the best method especially on a nice fork. this looks like a great simple and cheap method and thanks for listing all the parts.
> 
> what is that clamp you have to hold the steerer tube?


Here is the steerer tube cutting guide I used to hold the fork firmly in place. Just clamp it down onto your normal bench vice....great for doing this or any type of work to your fork. :thumbsup:

Amazon.com : Nashbar Steerer Tube Cutting Guide : Bike Hand Tools : Sports & Outdoors

This is pretty high quality for the price, under $20....the construction is very solid. I guess if you cut steerer tubes every day you might want a beefier clamp and more ergonomic twist screw, but it looks to me like this would hold up very well for the home shop.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

that is a nice little gadget, and i do love my gadgets and gizmos 

any recommendations on a vice? i'm in the market for a new one


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> that is a nice little gadget, and i do love my gadgets and gizmos
> 
> any recommendations on a vice? i'm in the market for a new one


Sure, one here at the Cheapo Depot...

BESSEY 6 in. Heavy-Duty Bench Vise with Swivel Base-BV-HD60 - The Home Depot


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have some house brand star nut setter. It was cheap. It works.

This is clever, but I'm not sure it's much cheaper than the tool I got.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Harold said:


> I have some house brand star nut setter. It was cheap. It works.
> 
> This is clever, but I'm not sure it's much cheaper than the tool I got.


Do mean something like this?...

Titan Star Nut Setter | Titan

I realize I could have ordered one for about the same cost, but as mentioned, I needed one in a hurry could not wait for shipment. Also the fact that the star nut is pulled into, rather than banged into the tube appealed to me. Different strokes for different folks, plus I like making useable tools from scratch!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Do mean something like this?...
> 
> Titan Star Nut Setter | Titan
> 
> I realize I could have ordered one for about the same cost, but as mentioned, I needed one in a hurry could not wait for shipment. Also the fact that the star nut is pulled into, rather than banged into the tube appealed to me. Different strokes for different folks, plus I like making useable tools from scratch!


yeah, something like that. Sometimes pulling the star nut down is helpful even if you do have a proper setter tool. Like if you want to cut the steerer, but the star nut is in the way. Pulling it down your way is better than some of the alternatives I've seen.


----------

